# Halftones in your Transfers



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck with using halftones from transfers. I have a design I want to do for an upcoming wrestling tournament and it has some halftones. I have never used these on my previous transfers. Just wondering if anyone has had any luck and who they used to get good half tone results from there transfers. Thanks a lot.
Chad


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, you can get halftones with transfers. Ace for one does it. Maybe they all do. ask your regular supplier first.


----------



## gnilrac (May 5, 2009)

sure,its pretty easy.
as long as you apply a solid color or backing after printing the halftones


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Are you after an artistic effect halftone, otherwise why would you use halftones on a non-screenprinted article? Most transfers - inkjet or laser use contone, if you have plastisol transfers that are screenprinted you might use them?????


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry!! Yes I am referring to Plastisol transfers and not Inkjet transfers...Thanks for your help...I thought you could, but just had never had any done.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

After we spoke I actually used Versa Trans for a job that had halftones because we do not have the software to do it in house.

They have a little extra charge for it-($18?) but it looked great.

Transfer Express had said they could do it-but not an a smaller design like a left chest size, etc.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Howard has told me they have no problems doing halftones.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Git-Bit said:


> Has anyone had any luck with using halftones from transfers. I have a design I want to do for an upcoming wrestling tournament and it has some halftones. I have never used these on my previous transfers. Just wondering if anyone has had any luck and who they used to get good half tone results from there transfers. Thanks a lot.
> Chad


 Hi Chad. There are quite afew transfer maufacturers include myself that will do halftones
and most do it at no xtra charge. You can even do them on small designs that go on a pocket or hat if the design area to be halftoned is in the range of 1.5 sq. in. or more


----------

